# Any way of telling which planes have TVs?



## 3kids4me (Apr 1, 2006)

Now that Delta Song is defunct, it seems that the only way to guarantee that you have an in-flight TV is to fly Jet-Blue.  Of course, I can't help but wonder where all those Song planes went....

Is there a type of plane that one can look for, that always has an in-flight TV?  Any other airline besides Jet Blue that definitely has them on all flights?

Thanks for any help!

Sharon


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 1, 2006)

I like NW's A330's on hops across the pond for thier IFE's which offer a wide choice of movies at your seat whenever you want them.  Of course, they do not have them on domestic flights.


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 1, 2006)

you can check www.seatguru.com You pick the airline and aircraft and they will tell you all about which seats are the best/worst, and what kind of entertainment you can expect. BTW, we had one of those Song planes on our Delta flight to Nassau in February. They are still around.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Arlene,

Thanks...I have checked Seatguru but it doesn't even list an Alaska Airlines (operated by Delta) 752 under either Alaska or Delta.  (It does give great info about the planes it lists though!)

Sharon


----------



## Jimster (Apr 1, 2006)

*Tv*

Frontier Airlines has direct TV on all or most flights.  It is a $5.00 charge if  you are flying economy.


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 1, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> Hi Arlene,
> 
> Thanks...I have checked Seatguru but it doesn't even list an Alaska Airlines (operated by Delta) 752 under either Alaska or Delta.  (It does give great info about the planes it lists though!)
> 
> Sharon



I've never heard of a 752. Are you sure that's the type of aircraft for your flight?


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 1, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> I've never heard of a 752. Are you sure that's the type of aircraft for your flight?




Well that's what it says on the website...I hadn't heard of it either.  I suppose it could be a typo, but most every Alaska Airlines plane flying from New York to LA is listed as a 752....

Sharon


----------



## Detailor (Apr 1, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> BTW, we had one of those Song planes on our Delta flight to Nassau in February. They are still around.



And Song is technically still around until they terminate operations on May 1st.  Delta will be absorbing the Song jets into their fleet.

Dick Taylor


----------



## geoffb (Apr 1, 2006)

752 is usually a reference to a Boeing 757-200 outfitted for international service. Delta does operate these.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 1, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> but most every Alaska Airlines plane flying from New York to LA is listed as a 752....


Alaska Airlines doesn't fly from New York to LA and doesn't have any 757's in their fleet. Could it be a partner airline of Alaska's?


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 2, 2006)

Karen G said:
			
		

> Alaska Airlines doesn't fly from New York to LA and doesn't have any 757's in their fleet. Could it be a partner airline of Alaska's?



Yes, as mentioned in my second post, it is operated by Delta.  

It looks like Geoff was able to provide the answer.  Thanks Geoff!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just an FYI about Alaska, on the coast to coast flights, they rent a portable DVD player (DIGI Player) which comes loaded with new movies and music and TV shows. It about $10 and is great for one person or two.


----------



## camachinist (Apr 5, 2006)

Although I thoroughly like the AVOD on some of the Airbi, as well as the personal DVD players on UA's p.s. service in Business, I vastly prefer, since I have a laptop anyway, to just use it. As long as there's a power source, it'll run all day and I get to watch exactly what I want. Can't wait until UA gets a version of the Connexion service SQ and LH (amongst others) have, for in-flight internet. Who needs TV? 

Pat


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 5, 2006)

Bill...is that on every Alaska flight, even a codeshare one?

Pat, I hardly understood all the acronyms in your post (which happens to me a lot when I read your posts!) but I figured out enough to know that, since I don't have a laptop, I still do need a TV...lol!!

Sharon


----------



## Karen G (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's  a website about the Digiplayers and which airlines have them.  They aren't available on all Alaska flights--just the longer, cross-country ones.


----------



## camachinist (Apr 5, 2006)

hehe...

It means soon you'll be able to watch TV through your computer, as well as video chat with your friends from 35K ft. A quantum leap from B9 pax watching themselves crash land on their seatback LCD's 

Time to get a laptop 

Pat


----------

